# Good saddle for big butt?



## rdtmk (Aug 25, 2010)

I've got some pretty wide sit bones and am having trouble finding a good, comfortable, and affordable seat.

My bike came with a WTB Pure V Sport saddle and it just kills my butt after only a few minutes.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

maybe you can try and find one of those Specialized BG LBS's which will measure your sit bones and recommend you a seat.


----------



## portere (Aug 27, 2010)

U can customize a seat


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

These are wider than the Pure V and surprisingly comfortable. Some have a lycra cover (I don't think either of these do) and others don't. I didn't care for the lycra cover, but they were very comfortable and 'supportive' and reasonably priced, but not really lightweight:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Planet-Bike-ARS...ic-/300455200587?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/Planet-Bike-ARS-Anatomic-Mens-Saddle-/270619097687?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I was considering that same WTB saddle, just for the white stripe, it would match a paint scheme I might get lol. And that's a pretty wide saddle at 158mm, but I found another one from Bontrager which is 155mm and it works nice for only $25, compared to the 125 WTB mine came with. Their wider Bontrager one comes in at 175mm.










http://bontrager.com/model/08381


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Wider is not always more comfortable.
This is a good Read

and this thread maybe 
usefull

If your butt is sore after only a couple of minutes. Your bike set up ie sitting position may be wrong.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Bontrager sport.. Don't have an exact model # but its a tad wider and has a better more comfortable padding.. I love this saddle.


----------



## rdtmk (Aug 25, 2010)

bcdale said:


> I was considering that same WTB saddle, just for the white stripe, it would match a paint scheme I might get lol. And that's a pretty wide saddle at 158mm, but I found another one from Bontrager which is 155mm and it works nice for only $25, compared to the 125 WTB mine came with. Their wider Bontrager one comes in at 175mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Bontrager saddle. I noticed the women's specific version of the same saddle is 175mm. Any guys had any luck using a women's saddle?


----------



## Osborn (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a brooks B67 on my bridgestone, its got the springs so you might not want that one but they do make one without the springs. Its really wide and very very comfortable. No padding just solid leather.

Some people love them and some hate them.


----------



## rdtmk (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with using a women's saddle? Any comfort issues?


----------

